# need help i'm a noob



## AznRacer (Jan 13, 2006)

hey ppl wat's up man!!!i plan to buy a Nitro RC and i need help wat brand should i buy??? any advise will help give me the link or just tell me the Brand names.. also email me too thanks..


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Personally, I recommend you get a Mugen MTX-3 or MTX-4. Ever since the MTX-2 their cars have always been very durable and also are very competitive.

Parts support in the US is very good and they parts prices are good. There are also good chat boards with support for the car on the various r/c oriented chat boards.

There are many other brands out there that are good also, but some do not have very good parts support, or you have to really be a pro level driver to get everything out of the car.

-Rich


----------



## AznRacer (Jan 13, 2006)

well wat about Team assocated,Redcat,Smarttech,Kyosho??? are these any brand goods?


----------

